# Ein Panel von INSEVIS an eine Simatic 300/400/1200/1500 warum nicht ?



## INSEVIS-Service (15 Mai 2017)

Hallo 

ein Panel von INSEVIS an eine Simatic CPU ?  Warum ? 

Vorteile:

- CPU kann in in TIA oder Classic programmiert werden  
- Variablenbrowsen im TIA V12,V13, V14 Projekt oder in Step7 Classic
- Web Server und VNC Server in den T-CPU Standard
- zusätzliche kostenfreie Remotelösung mit >10 Benutzern möglich

- in Deutschland entwickelt, gefertigt und Supportet.
- EMV, UV Beständigkeit durch Metallgehäuse

- preiswert: Panel 15,6 "  für 1300,- €

....


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (23 Juli 2017)

Nachtrag

und man ist unabhaengig von  der jeweiligen Tia Version. 

Also SPS Prg in Tia 11 12 13 oder 14.  Die Panelprojektierung bleibt unverändert.


----------



## Senator42 (23 Juli 2017)

Habe die Remotestage (Visu am Windows-PC) an eine S7 400 via LAN gehängt.  Funktioniert !
Als IBN-Visu für die "Schnelle".   
TIA-Panels Erstellen geht zwar auch, ist aber richtig langsam.

Frage: kann die Visustage auch Variablen und Symbole aus   TIA   importieren?  Von S7 300/400  Classic   geht es.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (24 Juli 2017)

Hallo

klar geht das. 

Der Import erfolgt als Browsen im jeweiligen TIA Projekt. Dabei werden die E A M DB Datentypen angewählt und mit Name Typ und Kommentar übernommen. Wenn die VAR schon besteht kommt ein Dialog überschreiben oder überspringen .

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Klussmann07 (7 Februar 2020)

Also kann ich ein Insevis  Panel nehmen, es mit WinCC oder TIA bearbeiten? 
Oder muss ich es in die Simatic Hardware einbinden und dann mit der Insevis Software bearbeiten?


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (7 Februar 2020)

Hallo

letzteres.   

Die Visualisierung wird mit der Visustage erstellt.

Step7, Profibus,Profinet  kann mit Step7 oder Tia 13,14,15 od. 16  programmiert werden.

In der Visustage gibt es Import und Syncronisierung mit Step7 oder Tia Projekten.

Ebenso Exportfunktionen für Texte Var. etc.


----------

